# snort 2.8.5.1 [SOLVED-ish]

## Ph0eniX

Is it broken?  It won't start for me and it logs following message when I do "/etc/init.d/snort start":

```

FATAL ERROR: /etc/snort/snort.conf(406) Unknown preprocessor: "ftp_telnet"

```

I commented out the ftp_telnet lines in snort.conf but then it just complains about not knowing of other preprocessors (smtp, ssh, etc..).  What am I doing wrong?Last edited by Ph0eniX on Fri Dec 03, 2010 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ph0eniX

I upgraded to snort 2.9.0.1 and after fighting with daq (PITA) for a while, I got it to work.

----------

